# photo op osha oops



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

util worker on bucket in local rag. had to laugh. hope he doesn't get his butt reamed.

http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> util worker on bucket in local rag. had to laugh. hope he doesn't get his butt reamed.
> 
> http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/


He appears to have a harness on, if so he can balance on his head if he wants.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Let's see, belt, gloves, fall restraint, cool sun glasses. 

Looks good to me. LoL


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> He appears to have a harness on, if so he can balance on his head if he wants.


Is that true? So if I have a harness on I can stand on the top of the bucket or top rail of a scissors lift?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Is that true? So if I have a harness on I can stand on the top of the bucket or top rail of a scissors lift?


As far as I know yes.

OSHA requires fall protection, it does not require two levels of fall protection.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

here bob, refresh your memory on the ways of safety
http://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy08/sh-17787-08/scaffold-ladder.ppt

http://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy08/sh-17787-08/scaffold-ladder.ppt

you are supposed to have your feet on the floor of the platform or bucket.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm really not sure what to think about those presentations. I don't think it's law just because OSHA makes a power-point about it. 

It's sort of like the "three points of contact" rule: I can find it in a bunch of training material, but I have never seen the written rule in OSHA 1910 that actually requires it.

If they were taking legal action OSHA would have to bring something much more substantial to court than a power-point slide. So what would they reference?

-John


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw a sub contractor working on a transmission line pole. They had a large bucket truck with the boom raised all the way up with what appeared to be a 24' extension ladder in the bucket and leaned against the top arm. It was near a bridge so everyone crossing the bridge could see it!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> here bob, refresh your memory on the ways of safety
> http://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy08/sh-17787-08/scaffold-ladder.ppt
> 
> http://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy08/sh-17787-08/scaffold-ladder.ppt
> ...


Feel free to provide the OSHA standard that you feel is being violated.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Is that true? So if I have a harness on I can stand on the top of the bucket or top rail of a scissors lift?


If you have a harness on it does nothing to protect you, but if you secure the harness to a suitable anchor point well then.....:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you have a harness on it does nothing to protect you, but if you secure the harness to a suitable anchor point well then.....:whistling2:


Really Brian? Do I need to say with a harness AND properly secured? I gave you more credit than that.
By the way BBQ I was asking a real question.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Really Brian? Do I need to say with a harness AND properly secured? I gave you more credit than that.
> By the way BBQ I was asking a real question.


Sarcasm and men have been fined for not being secured.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

it also depends on where your anchor point is. I know in a scissor lift, if you are tied to the anchor point on the scissor lift its self, you still can NOT stand on the rails. That anchor point is meant for "restraint" to keep you inside the lift. Such as if you were to hit a bump, you wouldn't go flying out. It is not meant to be a "fall arrest." If you fell out and were tied to the lift, you could tip the lift over and have it crush you. The anchor point on the bucket could be a similar situation to a scissor lift, i have no idea


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think you're required to wear a harness on a scissor lift are you?

I don't.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Dnkldorf said:


> I don't think you're required to wear a harness on a scissor lift are you?
> 
> I don't.


Not according to osha.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Feel free to provide the OSHA standard that you feel is being violated.


 
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=24574


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> Not according to osha.



in some situations i think you are required to, im not sure. I do know that is what the tie off point is for. NOT for you to climb on the rails


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=24574


OK you win. :jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wildleg said:


> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=24574


 Nice. Learned something new. 

It's interesting that OSHA's logic is not the obvious "You can't do it because you could fall out." but rather "You can't do it because it's not built for that."

-John


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

The old rule still stands, TIE OFF OR DIE OFF:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Nice. Learned something new.
> 
> It's interesting that OSHA's logic is not the obvious "You can't do it because you could fall out." but rather "You can't do it because it's not built for that."
> 
> -John


It is interesting to note it does not seem to apply to mobile scaffolding AKA scissor lifts.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

The only rule I really know is "if you see an Osha inspector, run and hide". I've done my share of using the lift as a jungle gym. I haven't seen an Osha inspector since Reagan was president, and the ones I did see were only interested in handing out summary violations so everyone knew who the law was (What do you mean I can't have tape on my cord ?). I'm pretty sure that climbing around on the lift is a violation, but the OP was just funny cause here is this guy on top of his bucket in the paper.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We all need to work safe. A lot of work safety is common sense and the other parts are employer responsibility, Supplying a safe work environment and training. 

All employees deserve to come home like they arrived at work. But this is a two way street, you have to work safe and report problems.


I have spent quite a bit on safety training, safety material, yet I constantly see guys without safety glasses. Where are your glasses in my pocket, truck, tool bag.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

True or False ? I heard that if you fell, and hung from a harness for sometime (so many minutes) you will be injured from the circulation being cut-off to your legs.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> I don't think you're required to wear a harness on a scissor lift are you?
> 
> I don't.


Yes, you asbsloulty do need a harness in a bucket truck. A good rule of thumb is that you need a harness in any type of lift with pneumatic tires.
I personally know a guy that received a 20K fine for changing some parking lot light lamps in his bucket with no harness. Got it knocked down to $5K but still.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

dronai said:


> True or False ? I heard that if you fell, and hung from a harness for sometime (so many minutes) you will be injured from the circulation being cut-off to your legs.


 Suspension trauma. I'm not sure what's actually happening to someone, but for some reason the blood pools in your legs so your blood-pressure drops off to nothing. It can actually kill you.

-John


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

dronai said:


> True or False ? I heard that if you fell, and hung from a harness for sometime (so many minutes) you will be injured from the circulation being cut-off to your legs.


Could? Yes. Probable? Yes. 

It would need to be some time, like 20+ minutes.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

dronai said:


> True or False ? I heard that if you fell, and hung from a harness for sometime (so many minutes) you will be injured from the circulation being cut-off to your legs.


ive always heard that too. I heard it was something like 15 minutes can kill you. Get people down ASAP and i think your supposed to have them sit in a chair type of position. Lying down can kill them and standing up can kill them. ........So ive heard from safety professionals on large job sites


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> True or False ? I heard that if you fell, and hung from a harness for sometime (so many minutes) you will be injured from the circulation being cut-off to your legs.


Completely true. I have a friend that is out on comp right now, was hanging for 45 min. 6 (I think?) stories up. He was an ironworker. Now he can't walk normally, one leg drags.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

As long as they are doing storm restoration, it's ok. :whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> ive always heard that too. I heard it was something like 15 minutes can kill you. Get people down ASAP and i think your supposed to have them sit in a chair type of position. Lying down can kill them and standing up can kill them. ........So ive heard from safety professionals on large job sites


I wore one on a boom lift. You would think that with all the support there would be no problems. Those main arteries on the inside of your legs that must get pinched by the harness like a tourniquet on too tight for too long



JohnR said:


> Completely true. I have a friend that is out on comp right now, was hanging for 45 min. 6 (I think?) stories up. He was an ironworker. Now he can't walk normally, one leg drags.


45 min ! wow !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Yes, you asbsloulty do need a harness in a bucket truck. A good rule of thumb is that you need a harness in any type of lift with pneumatic tires.
> I personally know a guy that received a 20K fine for changing some parking lot light lamps in his bucket with no harness. Got it knocked down to $5K but still.


Pneumatic tires or not scissor lifts are considered mobile scaffolding and harness are not required.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

JohnR said:


> Completely true. I have a friend that is out on comp right now, was hanging for 45 min. 6 (I think?) stories up. He was an ironworker. Now he can't walk normally, one leg drags.


It sure beats the alternative


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Co-worker anchoring: check
Not standing above the second rung: check


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

ce2two said:


> The old rule still stands, TIE OFF OR DIE OFF:laughing:


It's not that I hate safety, or feel that there should be no rules, but...some of these people need to have the .... beat out of them for the rules they come up with. We had a GC go to 100% tie off above 6 foot. Yep, if you're above the seventh step on a ladder, you better have a harness on, and it better be tied off. Have you ever tried to attach an anchor point to a 16 gauge steel stud?:thumbup: What a waste of safety equipment.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

I find the biggest problem with safety is the lack of knowledge that so called "safety officers" have.

For example: Our company has an old scissor lift that has no engineered tie off points. Lift wasn't designed for it, you don't need to tie off in that lift. Kind of like seatbelts in older cars. So I'm using the lift and sure enough the GC's safety person shows up and takes issue to me having no harness. I explain that the lift I'm using has no place to tie off. He says it doesn't matter you have to wear one anyway. I end up wearing a shock pack harness like you need in the articulating booms. Guy sees no issue with it.

I'm fine if you want to be reasonable with safety. If you want me to tie off at 6' with a shock pack that takes 8' to deploy then piss off.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

wildleg said:


> The only rule I really know is "if you see an Osha inspector, run and hide". I've done my share of using the lift as a jungle gym. I haven't seen an Osha inspector since Reagan was president, and the ones I did see were only interested in handing out summary violations so everyone knew who the law was (What do you mean I can't have tape on my cord ?). I'm pretty sure that climbing around on the lift is a violation, but the OP was just funny cause here is this guy on top of his bucket in the paper.


The job site ive been on for 5 months weve seen them 3 times.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Podagrower said:


> It's not that I hate safety, or feel that there should be no rules, but...some of these people need to have the .... beat out of them for the rules they come up with. We had a GC go to 100% tie off above 6 foot. Yep, if you're above the seventh step on a ladder, you better have a harness on, and it better be tied off. Have you ever tried to attach an anchor point to a 16 gauge steel stud?:thumbup: What a waste of safety equipment.


Our gc.is the same way.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This one seemed to fit in here: 

This picture was in the news today following storm damage in Arlington, MA.









The crane operator could be cited for that that per Mass. regs, and as far as I know it's also an OSHA violation.

-John


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

angryceltic said:


> Our gc.is the same way.


The lawyers, insurance companies, and dumb azz workers make them be that way.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Could? Yes. Probable? Yes.
> 
> It would need to be some time, like 20+ minutes.


If you can't self rescue, it would not be unusual for a rescue team to take well over 20 minuted to get you down.


----------

